# Indian lake drowning?



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I heard someone drowned at Indian lake today. Anyone have any information?


----------



## Chris Jewell (Jul 20, 2019)

That’s what I heard from GW at Delaware Damn. He said not sure if the person was going to make it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shotguner80 (Dec 26, 2019)

Boat capsized near moundwood we heard sirens but thats all I know


----------



## ruffhunter (Dec 10, 2005)

heard a bass boat flipped at 1220 through a relative. We put in at moundwood about 1030-1100 and turned left at the canal by bridge. Heard sirens for over 30 minutes around noon. Left around 1700. Did not see anything. Ive checked dnr, lima tv and bellafontaine newspaper and net search and cant find anything. 

daytons fox45 just has boat capsized. no other details. Im speed was involved!


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Didnt make it. http://dayton247now.com/news/local/man-dies-after-being-pulled-from-indian-lake


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Guy was fishing at the mouth of moundwood. There was a real hard wind blowing from the west into the mouth and there were some serious waves. Guy was in a jon boat.


----------



## ruffhunter (Dec 10, 2005)

seen an updated report he was making a turn and thrown. sticking my with speed prediction


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

my buddy was up there and saw him fishing bout 30 min before it happened, he said the lake conditions at moundwood were not suitable for boating to say the least.


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

Really sad. Condolences to the family if there is one


----------

